# Looking at buying my first mower/conditioner.



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

I have been buying 1 piece at a time, building up slowly. My father-in-law mows for us with his disc mower, but he has lots of other jobs to be doing as well so sometimes the timing doesn't work out the best for the quality of hay. Besides, her folks do a lot for us already that I hate to always be asking for more help. Also I would like to have the crimper to speed up the drying time of our alfalfa. I'm working on a limited budget and don't have lots of acreage either, just ready to take the next step. Currently have: White 2-70 gas w/loader, Oliver 88 gas (was my Grandfather's), McCormick 46 square baler, and JD 660 rake. Also have access to 2 racks of my in-laws. As of now it is all paid for, even our few cows.

Found a New Holland 492 for sale in my budget (around $4,000), can anyone give ideas on things to look out for on these. Closest dealer is less than 25 miles away for parts.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

492 is a decent model. I would go with a 488 myself and it would be the same price or cheaper. Just check them over good. Make sure the wobble box is good. Just the normal stuff. If the wobble box is good there is not a whole lot left to go wrong. Make sure gearbox has lots of oil.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd check some farm auctions.Possibly find a deal,if you have the time to go to them.


----------



## Orchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Ryan, ‘don’t have lots of acreage” guessing you mean 20A or less. A good used NH492 would work for you. They are reasonably easy to maintain and best of all can be pulled by either the White or the Oliver. Watch for: examine rollers for loose rubber. If the rolls are not in good condition you are asking for trouble down the road. Check the gear box for play, examine frame for welds or cracks. They are not complicated machines. Don’t know if the $4000 price tag wipes you out for 2013, you would do well to be shopping for a tedder also. If you’re up for it a 488/489 can be had for $2500-3000 leaving a few bux for a tedder.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

489 is just an older 492. 488 is a different style. I prefer the 488. Look both up and see what you prefer.


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses so far. What are the differences between the 492 and 488? What I could find on tractor house the 488's usually more expensive, but also newer. The 492 I found is at a dealer and hope to be able to go look at this Saturday.

I am only looking at doing about 12-15 acres, most of this is rented ground.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

They make 488 new still but there is very old ones to. Not much difference in function more so looks.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.agdealer.com/list/index.cfm?newsearch=1&Keyword=492&FromHP=From&ToHP=To&Category=0&Type=222&area=0&DistanceMeasure=100&DistanceUnits=km&DistancePostalCode=zip%2Fpostal&Make=266&auction=-1this is the difference. See the body differences?http://www.agdealer.com/list/index.cfm?SearchID=72584072&order=decSortPrice&Keyword=488&Category=0&Type=222&Make=266&area=0&DistanceMeasure=100&DistanceUnits=km&DistancePostalCode=&FromHP=&ToHP=&auction=-1


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a 1465 which is the newer model of the 492. I liked that style better than the 488 style. It seemed that it would have better cutter bar flotation and you had a few other options like the cutter bar angle was adjustable. The 488 I'm sure is a good machine also.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I like the 488 because I can get my big hands in to works on things alot better. Its alot more open. I busted my knuckles so many times on a 489 but everybody has their own preference. As you can see from my links 4k would get you a really decent rig here. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Not experienced on what models but look at auctions. Even check a couple dealers and compare prices. When we bought our 499 from our deere dealer the new Holland dealer wanted twice the money for a used 1465 or a used 10ft discbine. 499 was in good shape also

For your acres it wouldn't have to be the best shape but keep your eyes open you might find one in great shape for cheap.

Good deal on building up your operation debt free. That's the only way to do it in my opinion


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the info everyone! Griffin, I pulled a 499 over a lot of acres of alfalfa on farm I worked on for 5 years right out of college. Thought that was the best thing for alfalfa, just don't think my White has the weight to hold it on the side hills here.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, one of the biggest differences between a 488 and a 1465 is that the rolls float with the head as a posed to a 488, where the rolls are fixed. I have a 1465 and its been very reliable. I understand that the wobble box on the 488 had some improvements over the 489.

There are defiantly some difficult zerks on the 1465!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Check out several machines and auctions don't buy the first one you see unless its determined to be the best after checking the others. I agree 4k should provide youwith both a reliable haybine and tedder. In addition to the other things you have been told to check heres another: Look at the cutter bar from the end. If the guards are up, down every which way its been abused. It will cut but plug often, break sickle sections, and really wear the wobble. Also check how much wear the guards have on them. Its not a deal breaker just figure the cost into the purchase price they are asking


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> Check out several machines and auctions don't buy the first one you see unless its determined to be the best after checking the others. I agree 4k should provide youwith both a reliable haybine and tedder. In addition to the other things you have been told to check heres another: Look at the cutter bar from the end. If the guards are up, down every which way its been abused. It will cut but plug often, break sickle sections, and really wear the wobble. Also check how much wear the guards have on them. Its not a deal breaker just figure the cost into the purchase price they are asking


Thanks for the heads up on the cutter bar, it looked like it was bent a little in a couple of places with the guards pointing up and down at different angles. I also noticed that the pivot point where the tongue meets up with the frame has been replaced, at least it looked like someone had stick welded in there. The rubber rollers were in excellent shape and everything else looked to be in good shape as well. How much for parts do any of you think it would cost to replace the cutter bar in this machine if I were to make them an offer? Their asking price is $4,100.

They also had a John Deere 1219 moco. I looked it over good too and everything looked really good on it, but it is no longer listed on their website. When I had previously viewed it on line they asking $2,900. Any thoughts on the JD 1219?

Thank you for all the insight so far!!!

Ryan


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't remember exactly but if just the sickle bar, knives, and guards need replaced it should not be too bad. If the frame itself is bent I would not touch it. Without seeing it but hearing your description it sounds a bit high.....for my 1465 that had barley been used I paid $11,000 for and it had hydraulic tongue swing also.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds really high I would avoid it.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree 4k is a bit high for a 492. I paid 4k for my present 1465 in excellent shape. With that said, I replaced the knives first thing, what i didn't replace was the standard guards. they are in good shape with little ware, however in wet or heavy stands, its a PIA! That's going to happen this winter with stub guards. Replacing warn knives or a few guards isn't a big deal if the rest of the machine is in good shape. 
Your right on by looking at how much ware is on the hitch, its often a good indicator of use. Something else to look for is that the rolls don't chatter when running. If so it means they are bent and touching in places. 
Have patients, there is still time left before the season kicks in to find a good piece of equipment. 
Good luck!


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> I agree 4k is a bit high for a 492. I paid 4k for my present 1465 in excellent shape. With that said, I replaced the knives first thing, what i didn't replace was the standard guards. they are in good shape with little ware, however in wet or heavy stands, its a PIA! That's going to happen this winter with stub guards. Replacing warn knives or a few guards isn't a big deal if the rest of the machine is in good shape.
> Your right on by looking at how much ware is on the hitch, its often a good indicator of use. Something else to look for is that the rolls don't chatter when running. If so it means they are bent and touching in places.
> Have patients, there is still time left before the season kicks in to find a good piece of equipment.
> Good luck!


 You did get a deal on a 1465 in excellent shape for 4k....I thought I did good for mine at 11k....you might as well say mine was practically new as it had mowed only around 100 acres. I really like it now that I installed stub guards. I wonder how much one sold for when new?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Im almost sure they were around 20k


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> You did get a deal on a 1465 in excellent shape for 4k....I thought I did good for mine at 11k....you might as well say mine was practically new as it had mowed only around 100 acres. I really like it now that I installed stub guards. I wonder how much one sold for when new?


Yes I know, but it had a lot more than 100acres through it! The rolls however are in excellent shape. Stub guards have been ordered.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

rrg said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone! Griffin, I pulled a 499 over a lot of acres of alfalfa on farm I worked on for 5 years right out of college. Thought that was the best thing for alfalfa, just don't think my White has the weight to hold it on the side hills here.


Yeah it might be a bit light for it. Use a JD 7405 or the IH 1066 on it and on some hillsides it pull the tractor sideways prolly would throw you around when you swing it at the end of the field it'll push you around when it hits the stops on our tractors


----------

